# Generators



## teamstevens (Mar 28, 2012)

I'm setting up a 18 ft G3 for bowfishing only. I want to have plenty of light over the water. What size generator do I need? Not sure what lights to run ether. I borrowed a champion 3000 watt and really liked it but it was little heavy.


----------



## BigDawg123 (Mar 28, 2012)

We run a 5500 watt we have 7 500 watt halogans with 2 250 watts and it also runs a battery charger for the trolling motor batterys. It works great and all this is on a 16  ft


----------



## creeksidelc (Mar 28, 2012)

It will depend on what type of lights you run and how many.  If you run halogens you will need a larger generator but if you go with sodium lights you can get the same output with about half the watts used.  Another trick to save watts is to put 300 watt bulbs in 500 watt lights.  I've never been able to tell any difference but you wont need as many generator watts to power it.


----------



## teamstevens (Mar 28, 2012)

So a 1200 to 1500 watt probably isn't gonna be enough. I'm sure I'll do some up grades on the lights because of a somewhat tight budget and a rush to be on the water. I don't wanna have to upgrade the generator though. I hope a 3000 watt will cover me.


----------



## Buckaholic2000 (Mar 28, 2012)

I would say buy 10 halogen 500 watt fixtures and get online and buy 225watt ultra bulbs that putnoff the same amount of light as 300 watt bulbs but use less watts. This will let you run more lights and have more coverage with a 3000 watt genny


----------



## killitgrillit (Mar 28, 2012)

I'am running a 5500 gen, with 6 150hps sodiums 2 500watt halo's and a converter for my 24 volt troller and have plenty power left over.


----------



## castandblast (Mar 29, 2012)

like others have said, just depends on what kind of lights and how many you want to run. Mh and hps lights are strong lights that run on less watts, but are pretty expensive. But you can get more light from less lights and run a smaller generator. halos are not as strong and run more watts and you probably want more lights with a bigger generator.If your on a budget, do what buckaholic said (which is close to what Im runing). I got a 3500running watt genny and is plenty, but I don't run a troller motor at all, so I do not need a charger.


----------



## j_seph (Apr 2, 2012)

Buckaholic2000 said:


> I would say buy 10 halogen 500 watt fixtures and get online and buy 225watt ultra bulbs that putnoff the same amount of light as 300 watt bulbs but use less watts. This will let you run more lights and have more coverage with a 3000 watt genny



Sounds like my setup except I for a 5500 watt genny


----------



## teamstevens (Apr 3, 2012)

I ended getting a 3500 watt.


----------

